# التآكل في المراجل وملحقتها



## kadhim ali (4 فبراير 2010)

التآكل في المراجل وملحقاتها​ 
للاستفادة من الموضوع أعلاه سوف نتطرق بشكل موجز الى أنواع المراجل وفق التصنيف التالي
1-الاستعمال , مراجل بخارية((انتاج بخار))
2- مسارات نواتج الاشتعال يوجد صنفين
أ-أنابيب نارية fire tube boilers
وهي إمرار نواتج الاحتراق داخل الأنابيب وسط الوعاء drum مملوءة بالماء
ب-أنابيب مائية water tube boilers 
وهي بالعموم المعدلات reformer تتكون من طبقات من الأنابيب والحجر المحتوية على هذه الأنابيب حيث يتعرض القسم الداخلي للأنابيب الى بخار ماء ومنه المحمص superheated steam وكذلك بخار ماء رطب wet steam ولبعض هذه المراجل الموفرات وهي economizer تسخن الماء ابتدآ بواسطة فضلات الاحتراق 
ج المراجل المستقيمة once through boilers حيث يسخن الماء المغذي من الخارج
2-التصنيف بواسطة التصنيع 
ا-المراجل الملحومة welded boilers 
ب-المراجل المثبتة بواسطة الربيت riveted 
التصنيف بالاستخدام
ا-مائية, ماء برجة حرارة عالية وضغط عالي من النوع الناري
ب-بخارية, للحصول على ماء بدرجة حرارة وضغط معين
ج-مراجل القاطرات وهي ذات أنابيب نارية عمودية سعتها 5-20 طن بالساعة
@@ السبائك المستخدمة في صناعة المراجل 
اغلب المراجل وملحقاتها تعمل بضغط وحرارة تجعل الفولاذ القليل الكربون العادي صالحا لان يكون مادة أساسية في تصنيعها
اما أنابيب التحميص تتكون من سبائك الفولاذ الحاوية 1/2% من الموليديوم مع او بدون الكروم 1%
في الدرجات الحرارة العالية مولبيديوم 1% وكروم 2-3% معتمد على درجة حرارة البخار المحمص التي تقل في بعض الأحيان الى 550 درجة مئوية فيستعمل الفولاذ الذي لا يصدا من نوع 18-8 في بعض الأحيان

استعمال المكثفات 
تستخدم المكثفات لتحويل البخار الى ماء بعد معاملته باستخدام الهواء او الماء للتبريد والأخير أكثر استعمالا وعادة يحتوي على كميات مؤثرة من الأملاح وخاصة الكلوريدات ويستخدم الماء المكثف لتغذية المراجل ويمكن ان تصل الى النسبة الى 100% وتقدر كفاءة المعمل بهذة النسبة 
ويمكن استعمال الحديد الكربوني العادي والنحاس في تصنيع المبادلات او المكثفات 
التآكل
يحدث التآكل في المراجل بواسطة الماء وبخار الماء وكذلك الوقود والظروف الخارجية 
1-التآكل بواسطة الوقود
عدة انواع من الوقود تستعمل في بدأ العمل لتوليد نواتج التي تمر على الأنابيب من الداخل او الخارج بواسطة التبادل الحراري بين الوسطين حيث يكتسب حرارتها بواسطة التوصيل والحمل او الإشعاع
تستخدم بعض المصانع الوقود الصلبة كالفحم ولسبب احتواءها للكبريت والكلوريد يحدث هنا تأكل بواسطة اكاسيد هذه العناصر يسمى التآكل التكافيء SOULTION CORROSION عندما تكون درجة الحرارة باقل من درجه الندى للحوامض المتكونة هي اما حامض الكبريتيك او الهيدروكلوريك ويكون التآكل اشد وأكثر عندما تكون درجة الحرارة اقل من درجة الندى للماء
اما الحرارة العالية تكون اكاسيد الكبريت عاملا في تكون قشرة مكونة من اكاسيد الحديد وكبريتاته
اما عنصر الفنديوم الموجود مع بعض أنواع الوقود دورا فعالا في عطب الأنابيب بسبب تكون الرماد ASH الحاوية مركبات هذه العناصر يحدث تأكل سريع يؤدي الى تلف الأنابيب والسبب تكون اكاسيد الفنديوم V2O5 وهو اوكسيد متطاير ويكون مركبات مع الحدي وهي نواتج التأكسد في درجات حرارة عالية بالاضافه الى انه يعمل كعامل مساعد لتحويل ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت الى ثالث اوكسيد الكبريت مسبب تأكل الحديد على شكل كبريتات 
مفعول الفنديوم يكون شديد في حال وجود كبريتات وكلوردات الصوديوم 
تترسب المركبات مع الرماد على انابيب التحميص وكذلك التوربينات الغازية تتعرض الى نفس المشاكل للانابيب 
كبريتات الصوديوم تساعد على تكوين كبريتيد المعدن والذي يكون مواد ذات درجه انصهار واطئه مع المعدن بسبب تأكله
Na2SO4+3R=Na2+3RO+S
M+S=MS
Na2SO4+3MS=4S+3NO+Na2S
4M+4S=4MS
M= DIVALENT METAL, R= REDUCING AGENT
بالنسبة إلى اكاسيد الكبريت يمكن القول فيمكن القول بان تأثيرها يكون شديدا جدا في درجات الحرارة الواطئة والعالية جدا.
اما في الدرجات الحرارة المعتدلة فيمك اعتبارها معدوما اون ان الطبقات المتكونه على المعدن في هذه الدرجات تكون واقية PASSIVE
ان وسائل الحماية او الحماية والوقاية المستخدمة للتقليل من حدة التاكل الذي يحدث بسبب مكونات او نواتج الاشتعال وهي
@ عدم السماح لظواهر التكاثف لنواتج الاشتعال
@ استعمال وقود حاوية على نسب قليلة من الكبريت والكلوريد
@ استعمال وقود حاوية على اقل كمية من عنصر الفنديوم والمولبيديوم
@استعمال مثبطات التاكل
@اختيار سبائك متكونة من عنصر الكروم وحسب الحاجة التصميمية للمرجل
2-التآكل بواسطة الماء 
التآكل بالماء اخذ ما اخذ من بحوث ووقت ولحد هذه ألحظة مستمرون العلماء بدراسة الوقاية والأسباب
حتى ندخل لهذا الموضوع لابد من مقدمة للاستفادة 
@ ان سبب التآكل ألمحلولي solution corrosion هو من جراء تكوين الخلايا ألمجهريه الكهربائية والمتكونة من قطبين سالب وموجب وبسبب فرق الجهد تأين المعدن بالمحلول
ففي القطب الموجب oxidation 
M=M+n+ ne
بمعنى ان الأقطاب الموجبة تجهز الالكترونات
القطب السالب يكون التفاعل اختزاليا
H+ + 2e=H2 OR H2O2
M+n +Ne=M
فتكون الأقطاب السالبة مستهلكة لالكترونات 
@ يتحرر غاز الهيدروجين عندما تكون المحاليل حمضية قوية ويترسب او يتكون الهيروكسيد( (OH
@ ان وجود غاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون والأوكسجين بصورة ذائبة في الماء هما سبب التآكل بواسطة الماء او البخار
@ يوجد نوع من التآكل يدعى (CREVICE CORROSSION ) يحدث بسبب وجود ثقوب او حفر او قشور على سطح المعدن فيحدث تاكل سريع فيها هذه المناطق لوجود محاليل حمضية في حالة ركود (STAGNEMTN CONDITION ) بعد ينفذ الأوكسجين المذاب فيها
ان الترسبات الطينية والرملية العالقة في الماء يسبب هذا النوع من التآكل عندما تترسب على سطح جدران المعدن
@ يكون التآكل شديد في بعض المناطق بصورة مبعثرة منتظمة او غير منتظمة وعلى شكل حفر(PITS) وهذا النوع من التآكل اخطر الأنواع في حال وجود الماء الحاوي على أوكسجين مذاب فتكون نقاط بنيه اللون وهي عبارة عن اكاسيد وهايدروكسيدات الحديد حيث يكون الماء فيه حاوي على الكولريدات والاوكسجين المذاب عندما تكون قيمة ال (PH ) متعادلة او قاعدية مسببه ترسب هيدروكسيد الحديد البني 

للحد من هذه الأنواع من التآكل 
/يجب اختيار معادن مزدوجة غير مصحوبة بفرق جهد عالي كالنحاس والحديد 
/عدم السماع بفرق الجهد الناتج من وجود قطب موجب صغير المساحة وقطب سالب كبير المساحة
/ العزل الكهربائي للمعادن الغير متشابهه 
/الطلاء والتغليف
/استعمال موانع التاكل
/عدم استعمال وصلات ربط مبسمرة ومسننه
/ اضافة السمك الاضافي على التصميم
استعمال معدن ثالث موجبا لكلا المعدنيين الأصليين
أنواع التآكل المتوقعة في المراجل وملحقاتها
1- التآكل المتنقر pitting corrosion
2- التآكل القشري Crevice corrosion
3- التآكل الغير منتظم Grooving corrosion
4- التآكل المصحوب بطبقات Scaling corrosion
سبب وجود التآكل الرئيسي هو وجود عنصر الأوكسجين المذاب بالماء وايونات الكلوريدات والكبريتات والكربونات أيضا حيث يجب معاملتها قبل تغذية المرجل وألا فان مشكلة التآكل تكون شديدة للخزانات او المستودعات المغذية للمرجل 
وهناك إجراءات وقائية تتخذ لتقليل هذه الأنواع من التآكل في المعدات والمستودعات المغذية للمرجل
!استعمال قاعدة السمك الإضافي 3-6 ملم
! التبطين بمادة المطاط
! التبطين او استعمال مادة الفايبركلاس 
ويجب عدم اهمال مناطق اللحام او ضبط مادة التبطين من التلف الموضعي بصورة دقيقة لأنها اشد المناطق عرضة للتآكل 
! استخدام الخزانات الملحومة بدلا من المربتة((المبسمرة))
! الصيانة الوقائية المستمرة والمعالجات الآنية 
تعامل المياه 
يعامل الماء بطرق ميكانيكية وكيماوية قبل دخول المرجل لتحقيق التالي
@ منع الترسبات على الأوعية والأنابيب حيث تراكم الترسبات تسبب عدم التبادل الحراري الجيد ويسبب إجهاد على مناطق ضيقة على المعادن وزيادة درجة حرارة الأنابيب واحتراقها overheating and burning بالتالي الى انفجارا 
@ التقليل من حده التآكل في المراجل للحصول على مياه خالية من العسرة والأوكسجين المذاب
هناك عدة طرق لإزالة العسرة 
ا-إزالة العسرة بالطرق المختلفة ومنها softening treatment بكل أنواعها
ب- تحويل الرواسب إلى فضلات بشكل أطيان (sludge) عالقا مع البخار ويمكن التخلص منه بواسطة التصريف (blow down ) 
وساترك معاملة المياه لتغذية المرجل كونها طويلة وموضوع كبير لوحدة
التآكل بواسطة الماء الحار 
يسخن الماء المغذي للمراجل بعد العمليات لا يزال الماء يحتوي على كميات قليلة من الأوكسجين المذاب وغاز ثاني وكسيد الكربون فيجب في هذه الحالة اختيار مواد مقاومة للتآكل بالنسبة للأجهزة التي تمر بها هذه المياه وخاصة أجهزة أزاله الهواء ويفضل تبطينه بمادة المونيل monel daded او الفيبركلاس
من الناحية النظرية فان ناتج التآكل هو هيدروكسيد الحديدوز الذي يتحول الى وكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ويتوقف التفاعل بعد انتهاء الأوكسجين المذاب في المياه والعكس صحيح 
هيدروكسيد الحديدوز قابل للذوبان بالماء ويزداد بزيادة درجة الحرارة
ففي القطب الموجب يحدث 
2Fe++=2Fe+++ + 2e
ويتحرر الهيدروجين كغاز
2H- + 2e=H2
لقد وجدت السطوح المعدنية كالبلاتين والنحاس تعمل كعوامل مساعده لهذه التفاعلات
يمكن تلخيص المعادلات كالتالي
ففي القطب الموجب
Fe=Fe++ +2e
Fe++=Fe+++ +e3
القطب السالب
H+ + e=H
[email protected]@@@
[email protected]@@@
في حالة عدم وجود الأوكسجين المذاب في الماء يتغطى المعدن بفيلم واقي من اوكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي إلا أن وجود الأوكسجين مذابا في الماء يساعد على تكوين هيروكسيد الحديدوز القابل للذوبان في الماء وزيادة سمك الطبقة او الفلم الواقي من اوكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي

تأثير الانكسارات في القشرة 
تتكون على سطح المعدن في المراجل التي تعمل في درجات حرارة منخفضة بسبب قشرة داخلية او فليما من اوكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي ذات سمكا خفيفا 
اما المراجل التي تعمل في درجات حرارة عالية يزداد سمك الطبقة بازدياد الحرارة وبالتالي تتولد في الفيلم او الطبقة جهود داخلية اذا ما وصلت الى حد معين حدثت فيه انكسارات مؤدية الى تعرض السطوح في مناطق الانكسارات الى تأكل شديد جدا بسبب تكون خلية كهربائية نشطة تتصف بالقطب الموجب الصغير والسالب الكبير وتباين فرق الجهد بينهما حيث يتسبب الى معدلات سريعة للتآكل في هذه المناطق وهنا من الخطورة ان يتعرض المرجل الى التبريد المفاجئ لأنة يسبب الى شقوق سريعة وغير متوقفة ومن الجدير بالذكر هناك تعرية تحصل لبعض إجراء المرجل بسبب حمل البخار الى المواد الصلبة وخصوصا الرمل حيث تعمل هذه الظاهرة كما في مبدأ العصف بالرمل للمعادن 

التآكل الهايروجيني 
عندما تكون كميات الأوكسجين المذاب في الماء عالية وفي الظروف المشجعة للتفاعلات وهي
([email protected]@@@ و [email protected]@@@) يتكون لدينا الهيدروجين الذري ((الهيروجين الطري))الذي وفي حالة وجود عيوب في صفيح المعدن الفولاذي الذي استخدم لتصنيع المرجل ينفذ الأخير الذي في داخل التركيب البلوري للفولاذ ويتحد مكونا جزيئات الهيدروجين داخل هذه العيوب مولدا فقاعات تعرف ب(hydrogen blisters ) كما ويمكن ان تتحد بذرات الهيدروجين مع الكربون في الفولاذ مكونا الميثان (CH4 ) مع فقدان قوة الحديد كما يكتسب في هذه الظروف خاصية فقدان المرونة HYDROGEN EMBRITTLEMENT فتحدث تشققات في جدران البلورات للمعدن ويتعرض المرجل للانفجار لعدم تحمل الضغوط بسبب الهشاشة للمعدن 
وقد وجد ان الفولاذ الذي يحتوي على شوائب مثل كبريتيد المغنسيوم اكثر عرضة للتآكل الهيدروجيني من الفولاذ العادي وكذلك الفولاذ الذي يحتوي على LAMINATION ولهذا يجب التأكد من كون الصفيح الذي يصنع منه المرجل فولاذ نظيف وفق الستاندرات العالمية وعلية يجب إجراء الفحوصات في مراحل التصنيع وباستعمال ULTRASONIC METHEDS 
التآكل الهيدروجيني يعتمد على الفرق بين تركيز الهيدروجين بالماء او البخار وتركيز الهيدروجين بالقرب من سطح المعدن ويزداد بازدياد كمية الأوكسجين المذاب في الماء كما ان الهيدروجين المتحرر يهرب مع البخار ولهذا سيكون مفعول الهيدروجين شديدا في المرجل في حالة توقف المرجل ولهذا يوصى بمليء الراجل بماء مع مثبطات التآكل في حالة التوقف مثل كبريتيت الصوديوم لإزالة الأوكسجين المذاب بالماء 
سماحات الأوكسجين المذاب في الماء لمنع ظاهرة التآكل 
لمنع ظاهره التآكل في المرجل هي استعمال ماء حاوي عل اقل كمية من الأوكسجين مع جعل قيمة الأس الهيدروجيني ذات قيم قاعدية قليله حيث من الصعب التخلص من الأوكسجين نهائيا هناك سماحات للقيم ومنها 
الضغوط لحد 450 با/انج مربع هي 0,05 سم مكعب/لتر
اعلى من هذا هي 0,02 سم مكعب/ لتر
في جال عدم نجاح الطرق الميكانيكية كاستعمال طار الغازات نضطر الى الإضافات الكيمائية مثل كبريتيت الصوديوم او الهيدرازين او غيرها وكذلك هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مع مراعاة النسب المضافة خصوصا للأخير لانه قد يسبب هشاشة الكوستك CAUTIC EMBERITTLMENT
ويفضل إضافة فوسفات الصوديوم مع الكوستك وأفضل قيمة هي مابين 8,4-10
كما ان هناك إضافة لمواد عضوية مثل الأمين والتافين لإزالة الأوكسجين او تعادل تأثير CO2 او لتكوين طبقة واقية رقيقة على سطح المعدن 
كما ان بعض الإضافات لها مردود عكسي مثل خطورة تاكل النحاس في حال استعمل الهيدرازين بسبب تحرر الامونيا التي تؤدي الى تأكل سبائك النحاس فهنا يجب ان نستعين بمواد غير عضوية للاظافة 
فقدان المرونة او الهشاشة CAUSTIC EMBRITTLEMENT
مفعول الكوستك (هيروكسيد الصوديوم) على الفولاذ العادي وفي درجات الحرارة العادية يكون تقريبا معدوم إلا أن بزيادة درجات الحرارة يتفاعل مع الحديد مكونا مركبات فيرونات الصوديوم Na2Feo2 or Na2o.Feo ووفيريتان الصوديوم NaFeo2 or NaoFeO3 محرره غاز الهيدروجين الذي يعمل على فقدان المرونة وجعل الفولاذ هشا وهذا يحدث اذا كان الوعاء بحالة جهود داخلية INTERNAL STRESSES فالتاكل بواسطة الكوستك هو نوع من التاكل المصحوب بالجهد حيث يحدث بوجود
تركيز الصدودا الكاوية عالية وكذلك ان يكون المعدن بحالة جهد والجهود متفاوتة 

_والسلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته ارجو وان أكون موفق في شرح ظاهرة بشكل مختصر طالما أنهكت اقتصاد مصانع واعتذر عن السهو والأخطاء ان وجدت وانا بخدمتكم لكل سؤال اخوكم كاظم الدراجي _


----------



## abu elwan (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااا جزيلا اخي الكريم 
لدي استفسار فيما يتعلق باستحدام مانع التاكل في انابيب البخار 
ايهما افضل لذلك استخدام neutrilizing amines or filming amines
وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## kadhim ali (5 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يتم اضافة مانع التاكل لانابيب البخار للتقليل من ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون المذاب بالصنفين الاول وهو معادلة الامينneutraliz amine ويتحوي على المركبات الثلاثة تختار واحد منها

benzylamine
morpholine
cyclohexylamine
وهي لمعدلة حامض الكربونيك ورفع الاس الهيروجيني للبخار الى الدرجة القاعدية وبالتالي يصبح اقل عامل للتاكل

الثاني هو الطبقة الواقية من الامين filiming amine 

octadecylamine
hexadecylamine
dioctadecylamine
فهذه المركبات تعمل طبقة واقية من الامين تحمي المعدن من التاكل وبالناسبة تعمل هذه ايضا كمعادل وهذه الافضل طبعا اعتمادا على طريقة التشغيل وانا اجتهدا مني شخصيا افضل اضافة الاول بعد البدء بالتشغيل وبعد الاستقرار ب24ساعة اضيف الثاني بعد كل توقف وعملتها كتجربة ونجحت والله الموفق وشكرا
اخوك كاظم


----------



## kadhim ali (5 فبراير 2010)

الاخ مهندس المحبة المشرف المحترم 
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع حساس ومفيد للجميع والكل يعاني من هذه الظاهرة ارجو ان منكم اعطاءه اهتمام ورعارية وارجو ان يكون حلقة نقاش وحل لمشاكل طالما ارهقت العاملين علية وادت الى خسائر اقتصادية كبيرة بسبب عدم اهتمامنا بهكذا مواضيع ارجو منكم الرد وشكر
كاظم


----------



## فادي رنجو (2 مارس 2010)

شكراً اخي العزيز


----------



## امير العراق (3 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز كاضم بارك الله فيك على ماقدمت آنفا
اذا كان عندك اي شيء عن تصميم المرجل البخاري نو ع water tube اكون ممنون لان الحقيقة ماعثرت على مصدر يشرح هذا الموضوع بتفاصيل


----------



## kadhim ali (5 مارس 2010)

امير العراق قال:


> اخي العزيز كاضم بارك الله فيك على ماقدمت آنفا
> اذا كان عندك اي شيء عن تصميم المرجل البخاري نو ع water tube اكون ممنون لان الحقيقة ماعثرت على مصدر يشرح هذا الموضوع بتفاصيل


 
السلام عليكم اخي امير العراق 
ساقوم بشرح مفصل انشاء الله عن المرجل water tube boiler ولك بعض المعلومات المرفقة 

اخوكم كاظم


----------



## امير العراق (6 مارس 2010)

اخي ابو جواد بارك فيك واود ان شاء الرحمن ان تزودني بتفاصيل التصميم اذا امكن 
وحقيقة هذه معلومات جميلة جدا ونافعة جعلك الله من ينفع به الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات


----------



## منير الشلماني (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي كتب تشرح عمل محطات التحلية نوع tvc باللغة العربية إن توفرت، وعملياتها الحسابية. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عباس الشيباني (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عادل بارسا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

والله يااخي المعرفه بكم تغني عن الماس ربي يعليكم بعد وبعد


----------



## حيدر 83 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا والله يوفقكم جميعا يااخوان على الابداعات والتواصل الجميل


----------



## سجاد لطيف (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ما سبب التاكل النقري pitaing و التاكل المسلكيchraicing?


----------



## loshi (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ارجو منكم المساعده في بحثي عن :
"sediments in boilers pipes"
الترسبات في انابيب المراجل...
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يناير 2012)

سجاد لطيف قال:


> السلام عليكم ما سبب التاكل النقري pitaing و التاكل المسلكيchraicing?


 السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان تأكيد الكتابة ام تقصد
pitting & cracking corrosion
وبالتوفيق


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يناير 2012)

loshi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني ارجو منكم المساعده في بحثي عن :
> "sediments in boilers pipes"
> الترسبات في انابيب المراجل...
> مع جزيل الشكر


 السلام عليكم
ما هو المطلوب حول ترسبات انابيب المراجل وهل الترسبات الداخلية ام الخارجية 
وبالتوفيق


----------

